# how to get quick develop presets to save and stay saved?



## tmenyc (Jan 28, 2017)

I can't seem to get quick develop saved presets to stay saved.  They appear for a few images and then they're gone, back to Default Settings.  Is there a way to save them?  
Many thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure what you are asking. There are no 'Quick Develop Presets', only 'Develop Presets'. You can only save Develop Presets in the Develop Module, but you can apply them in the Quick Develop block too, so maybe that is what you are talking about?


----------



## tmenyc (Jan 28, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking. There are no 'Quick Develop Presets', only 'Develop Presets'. You can only save Develop Presets in the Develop Module, but you can apply them in the Quick Develop block too, so maybe that is what you are talking about?


I see, many thanks.


----------

